# Radiator Fan Not Spinning



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

What do you mean you've already tried Freon?

Are there any CELs, did you have the codes read? If so post them.

It could be the temp sensors are bad, a fuse is blown, the resister bank is bad, lots of stuff. We need more info.
Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


Moved from Gen II Service issues


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

As explained in another post 

Fans aren't constant anymore. They only run when high pressure is high enough. Then it's on for a couple of seconds. And shuts off.

You need proper gauges to check ac. Without know what your high pressure is. You're playing with fire.

You could still be under charged or you possibly over charged it.


----------



## Clopall (Aug 8, 2019)

What happens when you’ve overcharged it


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Compressor shuts down


----------



## Clopall (Aug 8, 2019)

Okay so I checked Refrigerant and bled it out. Then refilled it to where it’s supposed to be. But still not cold air, however now the bar that the low pressure valve is on is now ice cold like it’s supposed to be. I’m getting good airflow. It’s just lukewarm.


----------



## Jfinken (8 mo ago)

Clopall said:


> Okay so I checked Refrigerant and bled it out. Then refilled it to where it’s supposed to be. But still not cold air, however now the bar that the low pressure valve is on is now ice cold like it’s supposed to be. I’m getting good airflow. It’s just lukewarm.


Did you ever fix the problem ? I have exact same issue


----------

